# Wife's Basic Personal Amount, can I claim?



## SeanAC (Dec 6, 2010)

My wife and I have been married a year and she has not worked. Am I able to claim her entire basic personal amount, ontop of my own, when it comes to tax season in the coming months? I would assume that I can but it would be nice to have some outside advice, as well. 

And, if so, does that just mean that I have her ENTIRE basic personal amount added onto my refund (or put against anything that I owe)? That would be fantastic, but sounds a little too unrealistic to be happening. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

No. You still file separate, but your status is married. You can not take her basic allowance.


----------



## ghostryder (Apr 5, 2009)

You don't claim her Basic personal exemption. You claim the Spousal Credit.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

ghostryder said:


> You don't claim her Basic personal exemption. You claim the Spousal Credit.


Yes, your spousal credit is the taking of her personal exemption. That is what it is there for.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

SeanAC said:


> My wife and I have been married a year and she has not worked. Am I able to claim her entire basic personal amount, ontop of my own, when it comes to tax season in the coming months? ...
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Read the instructions for Line 303 - Spouse or common-law partner amount.


----------



## SeanAC (Dec 6, 2010)

OptsyEagle said:


> Yes, your spousal credit is the taking of her personal exemption. That is what it is there for.


Sorry, that is what I meant. You basically claim her 'basic personal amount', but underneat the 'Spousal credit' line. 

Any answer regarding the second portion of my question(s)


----------

